
Tesla says supplier botched Falcon Wing door hydraulics for Model x - wilsonfiifi
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2016/01/tesla-says-supplier-botched-falcon-wing-door-hydraulics-for-model-x/
======
wilsonfiifi
_' The doors also did not open with the speed or symmetry that Tesla required,
including when a prototype vehicle was parked at an incline or when the system
was exposed to extreme temperatures. Hoerbiger's doors also “sagged” beyond
Tesla's specified tolerance levels.'_ \- I wonder if the vehicle was parked at
a longitudinal or lateral incline. I would understand if the problem was
noticed in the latter.

